# interesting and alittle confused



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm alittle offended. confused and disapointed.

took my son to the hunters safety course and was in shock that all the videos except 1 were women charchaters and girls. it was so glaring that my son commented that why are only girls in the training videos.

now I realise there are more females hunting and to make them feel more accepted they have made an effort to include them in the training videos but it was so uneven that it kinda turned me off.

I was also disapointed that some of the older people taking the class were so far behind in their knowledge that it was alittle scary. 

with that said it was a fun day watching my son score 39 out of 39 on the test and being the start of the day answering almost all of the class room questions. mostly because hardly anybody was willing to answer them they actually nickednamed him captian knowledge!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Would you feel the same way if the videos only featured mostly men and hardly women?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

seems silly to me


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Would you feel the same way if the videos only featured mostly men and hardly women?


good question but I think alittle skewed. as per mostly a mans sport with that said I think it should reflect an even number of men and women in todays world.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> seems silly to me


what does? the picture or my feeling that there was an unequal number of male charchaters in the training films?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good afternoon chillymorn
While I agree with attempts to make activities more gender neutral, when people go too far it just starts to look forced and silly. Still, at least they are trying.

(I'm thinking of promotional photos from my workplace that show a dozen people not one of them a white male - when that is 90% of our workforce). Showing a mix is great, but going too far just weakens the message .



chillymorn said:


> I'm alittle offended. confused and disapointed.
> 
> took my son to the hunters safety course and was in shock that all the videos except 1 were women charchaters and girls. it was so glaring that my son commented that why are only girls in the training videos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe the people who make the training videos have noticed - as the people who produce hunting shows for television apparently have - that a great way to get males to pay attention to the footage is to put reasonably attractive and somewhat knowledgeable females into the programs. 

Seriously, have you ever sat around with a bunch of dudes and watched an outdoor program that features a pretty blond woman dressed in camo and toting a rifle? The whole room stops and everyone's glued to the tv like it's the last 10 seconds of a tied SEC championship, with their team on 3rd and inches. My ex-husband and I jokingly referred to the phenomenon as "hunting porn".

When I took my hunter safety course, it didn't occur to me to be bothered one way or the other that there were zero women in the films even though the class I was in was fully half female and nearly every woman I know personally hunts something or other.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Maybe the people who make the training videos have noticed - as the people who produce hunting shows for television apparently have - that a great way to get males to pay attention to the footage is to put reasonably attractive and somewhat knowledgeable females into the programs.
> 
> Seriously, have you ever sat around with a bunch of dudes and watched an outdoor program that features a pretty blond woman dressed in camo and toting a rifle? The whole room stops and everyone's glued to the tv like it's the last 10 seconds of a tied SEC championship, with their team on 3rd and inches. My ex-husband and I jokingly referred to the phenomenon as "hunting porn".
> 
> When I took my hunter safety course, it didn't occur to me to be bothered one way or the other that there were zero women in the films even though the class I was in was fully half female and nearly every woman I know personally hunts something or other.


no I have many many friend who just think its bull to watch women on hunting shows. I actually do not think going to a ranch where some guide putting you in there stand that they know a deer,bear,elk or any game is known to frequent is hunting. 

too me the scouting and picking your spot to harvest an animal is what hunting is all about. the pulling of the trigger or releasling the arrow is the easy part.

the people on the tv shows are not hunters .....their shooters and they should just shoot paper targets in my opinion.


----------



## Nigel Pinchley (Jul 29, 2014)

I certainly think it's odd that so many of the videos featured only women, and I'm sure someone here will draw some over-dramatic "OMG SO POLITICALLY CORRECT DOWNFALL OF AMERICA" conclusion, but I think the company is probably just doing as you said, trying to be more inclusive of the growing women population who are actively hunting.

Also, look at it from the flip side: Should the company that produced the videos constantly be reassessing the hunting demographic and updating their videos accordingly? If so, to what degree of accuracy? How should the stats be gathered? How often should they be updated?

I know that sounds a bit ridiculous and like I'm taking it too far the other direction, but let's say there's an outcry from men about the videos, what other options at fairness would the video production company have?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Nigel Pinchley said:


> I certainly think it's odd that so many of the videos featured only women, and I'm sure someone here will draw some over-dramatic "OMG SO POLITICALLY CORRECT DOWNFALL OF AMERICA" conclusion, but I think the company is probably just doing as you said, trying to be more inclusive of the growing women population who are actively hunting.
> 
> Also, look at it from the flip side: Should the company that produced the videos constantly be reassessing the hunting demographic and updating their videos accordingly? If so, to what degree of accuracy? How should the stats be gathered? How often should they be updated?
> 
> I know that sounds a bit ridiculous and like I'm taking it too far the other direction, but let's say there's an outcry from men about the videos, what other options at fairness would the video production company have?


I guess I disagree with all that you said.


----------



## Nigel Pinchley (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol, OK. Disagreement is normal and healthy, I would think.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

The day we stop noticing this kind of shat is the day we truly have equal rights.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

alphaomega said:


> The day we stop noticing this kind of shat is the day we truly have equal rights.


i guess.

I'm just sick of having political correctness with this shat....

affirmative action,feminism.Gay rights.etc

the vocal minority wins and when you add all the minority's up guess who becomes the one whos discriminated against. 


and believe it or not I truly think the masses do not discriminate.I personally treat people all people with respect until they prove otherwise.


----------



## Nigel Pinchley (Jul 29, 2014)

I actually agree with you re: political correctness. I think Americans have become so sensitive to issues of race, religion, etc, that we can't talk about it at all, not even to try and address obvious issues between various groups. One of the things I miss about the military is how frank we could be with each other about those issues, esp race. We would rip on each other hard, which may seem crude, but also opened the doors for us to have very frank discussions on race.

As to the minority vs majority argument, I can't really get on board with that. Especially in America where freedom for all is so important, we have a responsibility to ensure that the will of the majority is carried out but done so in a way that does not infringe on the rights of those in the minority.

And while I'm very glad to hear that you personally do not discriminate, that is anecdotal evidence and not representative of Americans at large.

Also, I have a creeping feeling that this thread better belongs in the Politics and Religion section.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Nigel Pinchley said:


> I actually agree with you re: political correctness. I think Americans have become so sensitive to issues of race, religion, etc, that we can't talk about it at all, not even to try and address obvious issues between various groups. One of the things I miss about the military is how frank we could be with each other about those issues, esp race. We would rip on each other hard, which may seem crude, but also opened the doors for us to have very frank discussions on race.
> 
> As to the minority vs majority argument, I can't really get on board with that. Especially in America where freedom for all is so important, we have a responsibility to ensure that the will of the majority is carried out but done so in a way that does not infringe on the rights of those in the minority.
> 
> ...


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, I was going to say something along the lines of "you actually noticed this?" LOL!

I like being oblivious to certain things. Makes my life easier.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

GA HEART said:


> Yes, I was going to say something along the lines of "you actually noticed this?" LOL!
> 
> I like being oblivious to certain things. Makes my life easier.


whatever works for you.

I like paying attention. makes my life eaiser.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

point of order-


all chaps are a$$less


----------



## Nigel Pinchley (Jul 29, 2014)

chillymorn said:


> while I agree with this there is also a *duity for the miniortys view point not to offend that majority*.
> 
> for example I am offended when the gay rights people want to march in a parade with a$$less chaps holding signs saying gay rights. Now if they wore reasonable attire and held signs saying gay rights I think is ok.
> 
> ...


First, in the bolded text you specifically said that a minority should never have any view point that offends the majority. I disagree with that on a fundamental level.

Secondly, what you're essentially saying here is that a minority should only be allowed to express their beliefs so long as they do it in a way that doesn't offend you. That's ironic, since that is the very essence of Political Correctness.

I'm not going to carry this discussion any further because it's useless to argue against religiously based beliefs. You believe what you believe because you believe it's God's will, and no amount of discussion or alternate viewpoints can overcome that. It's the ultimate trump card, for good or ill.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Nigel Pinchley said:


> First, in the bolded text you specifically said that a minority should never have any view point that offends the majority. I disagree with that on a fundamental level.
> 
> Secondly, what you're essentially saying here is that a minority should only be allowed to express their beliefs so long as they do it in a way that doesn't offend you. That's ironic, since that is the very essence of Political Correctness.
> 
> I'm not going to carry this discussion any further because it's useless to argue against religiously based beliefs. You believe what you believe because you believe it's God's will, and no amount of discussion or alternate viewpoints can overcome that. It's the ultimate trump card, for good or ill.


what I wanted to convey is that equal effort should be put forth to not offend.

but in the case of religion (and I don't know why you would not want to consider religous peoples veiws point as per they are part of society also) they are not allowed to be offended or will be labled homiphobic or someother demeaning term to discredit them.

look up religion. It means a belief system. atheis,agnostic etc belive what they believe so that is there religion.

so I guess you can't argue about anything because everybody belives something even if they believe theres nothing its still their belief system.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

I cant know.


Black, white, yellow, girl, boy, rich,poor. 

I don't notice these things anymore. Maybe I'm getting old and tired of the race of whose better.

In the end we are all just trying to eat, breath, and stay warm.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Nigel Pinchley said:


> You believe what you believe because you believe it's God's will, .


Yes, it IS God's will that everyone should go hunting! God also smiles on other shooting sports.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Very positive to have women giving the instruction in the videos (i.e. serving the role of the experts in the video and not just the students).

It's not just a matter of 'representing' the hunting community demographics. A whole generation of hunting men will have been taught gun safety by women. Over time I would bet that this would have at least some influence on the level of respect that hunting men show for women pursuing the same hobby. In this male dominated pastime, I don't think it's inappropriate to make extra efforts to show women in positions of skill and authority.

I can imagine that a woman joining a gun safety class made up of mostly or entirely might find that environment less comfortable and welcoming for her so having females in the position of authority in the videos would help at least a little and encourage her to continue with it. Raising the profile of women in hunting will encourage more women to take it up and to feel welcome as they start with it.

Much more so than most other pursuits, the continued viability of hunting greatly depends on overall public support and a good overall image of the sport in society. If public sentiment turned on it, hunting as it's known today would cease to exist. Having more women involved in the sport and seeing it positively is vital to its continued acceptance in society. Frankly, men who fail to see this are very short sighted and I would think that any man who is interested in the long term viability of hunting would welcome any efforts (no matter how small) to encourage the appeal of hunting outside of its traditional white male base.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't like political correctness.. I want Howard Stern to speak however he wants..if he is not your cup of tea, don't listen.....and everyone else.. I guess I enjoy the controversy of it..

I will just as well listen to someone I can't stand - so I can get annoyed and challenge my thinking over someone I resonate with their views.... I used to listen to "talk radio" a lot before I discovered forums...very opinionated individuals there, and they enjoyed bringing others on the program just to delve deeply into the why's of everything behind whatever.... it always kept my mind stimulated.. nothing like a good debate .. ...

Our 2nd son took a Hunters course...WHY.. cause his GF's hunts..... Husband never got into it..even though we own 50 acres & everyone & their brother wants to hunt on our land..


----------



## phoenix_ (Dec 20, 2013)

alphaomega said:


> The day we stop noticing this kind of shat is the day we truly have equal rights.


lol, you mean when people stop noticing that men and women are different? I can't wait till make up commercials are 50/'50 men and women because that would seem so right.

And don't start with that equal rights BS. Everyone has equal rights.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

phoenix_ said:


> lol, you mean when people stop noticing that men and women are different? I can't wait till make up commercials are 50/'50 men and women because that would seem so right.
> 
> And don't start with that equal rights BS. Everyone has equal rights.


Lol...

What I meant was that if nobody notices...then it's not really a problem.

No one seems to care that cosmetic commercials are only female. No one gives a shat. 

And if you think everyone has equal right, you live in a bubble.

Sure...everyone says it. But it's not true.

A very successful business man who made a living on government contracts gave me some good advice. He was referring to the government tender process. He told me that in this type of business, where you bid on projects, every bidder has the same equal rights and chance as every other company or person. Except, sometimes, a person may be more successful at it because they are just more equal than you, particularly when it comes to favoritism, regardless of a lower quote and more favorable business plan. His goal was to become the mostest equal of them all in the long run.

Same, unfortunately, goes to society as a whole. Some of us are just more equal than others.


----------

